# All Slavic: naši



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder if the pronoun *naši *works in the same way in all Slavic languages, ie. in Czech and Slovak it also means "the folks" "the family". So if they say: 

*Naši *nebyli doma (Cz), *naši *neboli doma (Sk)

it is translated as "My folks were not at home". 

Does naši mean "my folks" in all Slavic languages? Thanks.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

It can mean that in Slovenian:

*Naši niso bili doma.*

...or, more idiomatically:

*Naših ni bilo doma.*

However, "naši" can also refer to Slovenes in general:

*Naši so premagali Brazilce. = *Our [team] defeated the Brazilians.

*Naši se s Hrvati pogajajo o meji. = *Our [politicians, representatives] are negotiating with the Croatians about the border.

It all depends on the context.


----------



## Encolpius

*Naši so premagali Brazilce. = *Our [team] defeated the Brazilians.
_Is that a natural-sounding sentence? 

_  Exactly, naši also means *"our team"* in both Czech and Slovak. But I am not sure about the "naši" as politicians. I doubt it.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> *Naši so premagali Brazilce. = *Our [team] defeated the Brazilians.
> _Is that a natural-sounding sentence? _


 
Let's hope that it will become *very* natural-sounding in about three months!


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian it perfectly works.

Наши победили в Великой Отечественной войне. - Our (people) have won in the Great Patriotic war.
Наши выиграли у бразильцев. - Our (team) has defeated the Brazilians.


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> In Russian it perfectly works.
> 
> Наши победили в Великой Отечественной войне. - Our (people) have won in the Great Patriotic war.
> Наши выиграли у бразильцев. - Our (team) has defeated the Brazilians.



Well, this usage of naši works even in Hungarian, but let's not forget the original question was about *the parents*.


----------



## Awwal12

> Well, this usage of naši works even in Hungarian, but let's not forget the original question was about the parents.


Well, exactly about parents it wouldn't do, but speaking about the entire family I at least can imagine that.  Of course one rather would prefer to use "мои" (mine) instead of "наши" (ours) in this case (and this also can mean parents) - at least talking with an outsider. Nevertheless, the latter variant seems possible as well.


----------



## slavic_one

In Croatian it's *moji*.


----------



## Majalj

In Bosnian *moji *as well.  
I have two nieces, of which the younger (8) will say "naša mama" or "naš brat" and than the older (13) will smack her, as it is uncool.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we use *nasi  *like in Russian, so it would be a bit strange to say it in relation to a family.


----------



## intwist

Encolpius said:


> Exactly, naši also means *"our team"* in both Czech and Slovak. But I am not sure about the "naši" as politicians. I doubt it.



I doubt it too. Methinks that the native speakers of Slovak prefer naming a particular politician (the leader of a mission) or using "naša delegácia", "slovenská delegácia", "naši politici" and the like. It is probably due to a higher degree of intimacy of "naši" when used without any noun


----------



## Encolpius

slavic_one said:


> In Croatian it's *moji*.



Since context is quite good, does it mean in BCS you would say: Moji nisu bili doma???


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

In Slovenian, you could also use *moji*:

*Mojih ni bilo doma.*

It all depends on the context: in whose name (your alone, your and your siblings', etc.) you are talking and precisely which members of the family you are referring to.


----------



## Maja

phosphore said:


> Yes, but a Serb would say "kod kuće" or "kući", and not "doma".


 
We would use "naši/наши" for a Sports team, or a National team. 
"Da li su naši pobedili?" - Did our team win?


----------



## sokol

Please note that the posts about "going home" and "being home" have been split to a new thread.
Please concentrate on the topic of the personal pronoun "naši" (and varieties) here.

And please note that I have left Maja's post - which was wedged in-between those posts in this thread - has been left there even though quoting one of the posts which have been moved: as this post referred to the original topic again. This looks a bit awkward - but you can move to the other thread respectively by clicking the quote link.


----------



## Sobakus

TriglavNationalPark said:


> *Mojih ni bilo doma.*


About the same in Russian, and when you're talking to your friend(or a member of your family), looking for your and your friend's parents for example, naši would work as well, but if you're talking to some unrelated person, you wouldn't use it. I mean, the person would think you're referring to their relatives as well, wouldn't they?


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian it's the same but with definite article - нашите.


----------



## iobyo

In Macedonian, apart from _наши_/_мои_ being used as above, we also have the proper noun _нашинец_/_нашинка_, adjective _нашински _and adverb/adjective _нашки _(„на/по нашки“).

Do other Slavic languages have a similar derivatives?


----------



## Awwal12

iobyo said:


> In Macedonian, apart from _наши_/_мои_ being used as above, we also have the proper noun _нашинец_/_нашинка_, adjective _нашински _and adverb/adjective _нашки _(„на/по нашки“).
> 
> Do other Slavic languages have a similar derivatives?


In Russian, the possessive pronoun (often substantivized) "нашенский" /n*a*shenskiy/ exists, plural form is "нашенские" /n*a*shenskiye/. But it is very colloquial and resembles countryside dialects for some reason.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

našinec (= náš člověk, krajan; compatriot), rarely in feminine - našinka;
adj. našinský;
adv. po našem (= po našem způsobu); (po) našinsky sounds naturally as well;


----------



## intwist

In Slovak, there is also *našinec*. *Našinka* is probably not in use yet. However, it is likely to appear in the near future, cf. the relatively new *hostka* from *hosť*. Adverb is the same as in Czech, i.e. *po našom*, but the adjective is *našský*. The latter is not very well established, as people tend to pronounce it somewhat hesitantly.


----------



## Duya

In BCS, only the adjective _naški_ (and associated adverbal construct _po naški_) is actively used of similar constructs. For example, a Serb and a Croat abroad may say "_pričajmo po naški_" to avoid the tricky issue of language naming .

A compatriot, or a person from the same area, is usually called _zemljak_. In Croatian, term _našijenac_ also exists, but it is rather obscure and archaic.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian has the adjective _нашенски_ (and the adverbial _по нашенски_) and the nouns _нашенец_/_нашенка_, which are used similarly.


----------



## jazyk

> A compatriot, or a person from the same area, is usually called *zemljak*.


This looks like potatoes in a couple of Slavic languages.


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> This looks like potatoes in a couple of Slavic languages.


 
Definitely not in Bulgarian, _земляк_ is used almost the same as in BCS.


----------



## Awwal12

Orlin said:


> Definitely not in Bulgarian, it is used almost the same as in BCS.


And not in Russian. ) "Земляк" means a man from the same country/region/town/village, just like in BCS.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian uses *rojak *(from *rod* = ancestry, nation, tribe).


----------



## Azori

Slovak: potato = *zemiak*, compatriot = *krajan/krajanka, rodák/rodáčka*


----------



## marco_2

Polish: potato -  *ziemniak *or *kartofel*, and compatriot - *rodak / rodaczka*, or *krajan / krajanka. *And the expression *po naszemu  *refers rather to speaking some dialect rather than mother tongue.


----------

